# East Central Oho Catfish Tournament Series



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok here is the tentative schedule and rules. How many people are considering making it out to any of these tournaments. I kinda want to get somthing put together but I don't want to waste my time. There is no "dues" and no "club" just some guys/gals getting together and grabbing some kitty's. Everything is still up for discussion. The first tournament is actually Deer Creek's open tournament. So we will be fishing it and getting the word out about the little series. 3 man limit, $15 per angler, $10 for the pot $5 for big fish


----------



## fishingohio (Feb 20, 2006)

I am going to make it to some. Is anyone else going to make it out to these.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I plan to fish the river tournaments...Also some suggestions...Your rules are a little unclear...it says $10 per boat and $5 big fish 2 man teams...Then it says $15 per angler 3 man teams...I am definately interested in fishing the river tournaments at dresden and zanesville...Can you clear us up on the entry fee and 2 or 3 man teams...

Sounds like a fun tournament series!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

They are $15 a boat 10 to the pot and 5 for a big fish. Also I screwed up on my photoshopping they are 3 man teams.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Below is the updated schedule an launch locations! Hope to see you all out there


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

I am interested i am not gona fish with a 3 man team though i onley want one idoit in my boat with me at a time .......and what if i wana keep my fish??????


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

no problem. that is why its pay per man not by boat. because it isnt fair that I have a 3 man team with 6 rods and you pay the same amount for you by-yourself and 2 rods. Keep your fish god know's i do. Just dont bring in more than the limit. after you weigh them in it doesnt matter what you do with them.


----------



## Happy Kamper (Sep 18, 2009)

How many people normally enter your tournaments? I have only done one on a small lake so I am new to tournaments.


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Shaun69007 said:


> They are $15 a boat 10 to the pot and 5 for a big fish. Also I screwed up on my photoshopping they are 3 man teams.





Shaun69007 said:


> no problem. that is why its pay per man not by boat. because it isnt fair that I have a 3 man team with 6 rods and you pay the same amount for you by-yourself and 2 rods. Keep your fish god know's i do. Just dont bring in more than the limit. after you weigh them in it doesnt matter what you do with them.


Not to be rude but.... If you are going to run a tourney you need to get your own rules straight. Your flyer was confusing to start and now you are contradicting yourself. Your first post/answer says $15 a boat.... now you say it's per man not per boat......??????


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have never ran a tournamet and I was given the rules. I have discussed with some people on how and how much to charge. I tweaked my rules to draw more boats. if you notice the term TENTATIVE on the schedule that should say it all. I bumped up the fee to draw more of a crowd because most tournament fisherman are not going to be driving an hour for a 50 buck pot. Also its not fair to the people who fish alone with two poles and somebody else with 3 guys and 6 poles being charged the same amount. I posted the rules and didnt get any responses so I had to wing it. If there are any more contradictions in this schedule please let me know. and if you dont like the rules than dont fish it!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Happy Kamper said:


> How many people normally enter your tournaments? I have only done one on a small lake so I am new to tournaments.


My buddy and I had a couple at Buckeye lake last year and we had about 15-20 people. those tournaments were just word of mouth not advertised so im hoping that or a little more. i tried to schedule the tournaments around other club tournaments


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

So are you planning on charging $15 per person then? That would be the easiest thing for you to do...And its still a decent pay out...That is what we charge at our tournaments...I will definately fish the ones on the Muskingum River...Sounds like a pretty decent tournament trail...:G


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

15 per head will help with the payout amount to the people. I went over these rules 35 times and I missed some stuff. if there is still a discrempency let me know and I'll revise it.


----------



## Happy Kamper (Sep 18, 2009)

Shaun69007 said:


> My buddy and I had a couple at Buckeye lake last year and we had about 15-20 people. those tournaments were just word of mouth not advertised so im hoping that or a little more. i tried to schedule the tournaments around other club tournaments


Sounds great. The tourney I was in had 16 guys to me 1 girl. Best day I have ever had fishing, I really can't wait to try another.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

There are a lot of clubs out there I was just wanting to have somthing a little less formal and around our home lakes and river


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

I talked to shaun he sounds like a real stand up guy i always was interested in fishing a tourney but i thought my motor isnt big enough..........i am onley pushing a 18 or a 5 horse. After thinking about all the catfish i catch at buckeye i would fish it with out my boat........This is a good tourney for anyone who had not fished one or someone that fishes buckeye all the time ......Chances are if you catch big catfish at buckeye you have a great chance on winning it. I really hope alot of the ogfers fish in this it sounds awsome and from what shaun said it was a blast last year i am just writing this post to encourage all the buckeye lake fisherman to join this thing ohh yea shaun i saved you that hoover seminar ticket i will call you tomarro about it thanks alot guys
Freddie


----------



## selfishboy22 (Feb 9, 2009)

i am going to try fish some of these. they will be my first tourneys. i will be bank fishing, hope to learn alot. sounds like a good time.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Does anybody have any suggestions on where to launch at the Zanesville Muskingum River tournament? I know that new area behind Tri-Valley is real nice and large enough for mutilple boat parking but im not sure where to launch south of Ellis that is big enough for the crowd this tournament is going to bring. I was wanting north of the Y bridge but south of ellis pool.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I definately plan on fishing the tournament that will be held from that boat ramp behind Tri Valley...That is a very nice ramp! and there is some real good fishing within a couple miles from there...

Im not really familiar with that area but I can find out pretty easily for ya about a ramp down in the zanesville downtown area...


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I would appreciate it. I may have to just take a drive down there and hit Ellis when the water gets up more. I know Ellis is horrible because the ramp is waaay to close to the falls and that current is cooking along there. I have only bank fished behind Tri-Valley but it is real nice now. I'll definately be pre-fishing that area. Im not familiar with the river around there so I may be calling ahead to tow me out of the river when i run aground. How deep is that area because my boat sits rather deep?


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Show of hands how may people are planning on making some of these tournaments? I am looking for a couple people that would help me host these just in case i can't make all of them. I will get the scales and plan on making all of them. I have a wife and a 3 year old so god know's what will come up. PM me, so i can if i cant make all of them I can rely on a good OGF'er to fill in the gaps. I need a VP anyways so im open to volenteers!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Im not sure about the depth around the ramp, the spot that I fish is downstream a couple miles and I bank fish it. I forgot about asking someone about the ramps closer to downtown but I will get some info for ya in the next couple days...


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Im heading down to Ellis this weekend probably saturday morning. i'll probably check out riverside park to see what the ramp and parking looks like.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I went to zanesville and couldnt find a decent ramp. I may be shifting some of my tournaments. The one i have at dillon on memorial weekend is NOT a good day for people to be out fishing especially there. I may also shift some of my river tournaments up north a little. Im open to suggestions. its getting close one more month!!! Happy St. Patricks day from and true blue Irish Boy! Today is my Quanza!!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I went to zanesville and couldnt find a decent ramp. I may be shifting some of my tournaments. The one i have at dillon on memorial weekend is NOT a good day for people to be out fishing especially there. I may also shift some of my river tournaments up north a little. Im open to suggestions. its getting close one more month!!! Happy St. Patricks day from one true Green Irish Boy! Today is my Quanza!!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Guys and Girls. Just wanted to remind everybody that the first Tournament is on the 24th of this month. Night time Tournament. It is the Deer Creek Catfish Club Open and the First tournamnet of my series. I was hoping to see everybody out there. We will be fishing their rules and their tournament. I encourage everybody to stop over and say hi to me before we launch and we can talk about upcoming events. I have a White Ram Sport with rusty bumpers and white closed bow with a Teal Stripe up the side. I noticed that the next tournament of mine is on the saturday of Memorial Weekend at Dillon. There is no way that will be comfortable to fish with all the boat traffic. So i will be moving in to the weekend before. It may even be moved to Buckeye. Im open to suggestions so Please PM me or respond to the thread. Or we can talk at the first tournament. Thanks.....


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey guys hope to see you all out there this saturday. better bring a rain suit  My boat wont be there because of some really crappy luck this last weekend. But I will be fishing with Fat Rap (Thanks a million) Keep in mind this is actually an open for the DeerCreek Catfish Club and my tournaments dont start until next month. Make sure if your fishing "on my behalf" to stop over and talk to me before launch and I will fill you all in and give you a schedule for the East Central Ohio Catfish Tournaments.

Good Luck and hope to see you out there.
Shaun


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

about the Deer Creek Catfish Association's Open tournament at Buckeye this Saturday April 24(7pm-2am).

Good luck to everyone that's coming! For more info. contact Danny Caudill at 740-248-6895

The 2009 DCCA Buckeye Lake open had 85 anglers. Paid out over $1000 to top three and bigcat.

Here is a pic of the bigcat at last years tourny......


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

No problem Tom... It looks like we will be a little damp this time. Make sure to stop over and say hi at the launch. It looks like i dont have a boat to go out on now but that is ok because im not so sure i really want to be out there getting soaked. i'll be fishing about 35 yards from the cottage im staying in. Good Luck to all!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Okay, Hope everybody had good luck at the Deer Creek Open and didnt get blown off the lake. My schedule has been finalized and I will be having all my tournaments at Buckeye Lake now. Dates and Times are relatively the same just the location has changed. Hope to see you all out there!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Next weekend is the date! Buckeye Lake at Leibs Island. 7pm to 2am. Hope to see you all there and pray for good weather


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Good Luck to everyone tomorrow night and hope to see you all out there


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Due to nobody showing up on Saturday to the tournament the whole series is cancelled. Thanks for everybodies comments. I may have a couple big fish tournaments later on this fall.


----------

